# Google Distance Matrix API



## donmato (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Ziel ist es, am besten über WebService, Entfernungskilometer zu berechnen.
Das heißt. Ich übergebe an einen Webservice 2 Postleitzahlen und der WebService liefert uns zurück wieviel Kilometer die Entfernung zwischen den beiden Standorten ist.
Dazu habe ich die Google Distance Matrix API gefunden.
https://developers.google.com/maps/d...ematrix/?hl=de


Daraus habe ich mir folgenden link zusammengebastelt:

http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api...5+DE&mode=driving&language=de-DE&sensor=false

Es wird die Entfernung von Essen- Berlin angegeben und funktioniert auch wunderbar.


Meine Frage lautet nun, ob man den WebService in Java aufrufen kann und er mir die Kilometer in Java anzeigt?


Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## genodeftest (4. April 2012)

Hi
Deine URLs sind defekt. Unter https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/ gibt es einige APIs, allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, in welchem Format die Daten vorliegen. So wie das aussieht, will Google nur, dass du ihre JavaScript-Bibliothek auf deiner Seite einbindest. Du könntest (theoretisch) die API in Java neu schreiben, hast dann allerdings das große Problem, dass du bei jeder Änderung der Google-API deine eigene API neu schreiben musst. Wenn du eine API in anderen Formaten (als JavaScript) wäre das schon deutlich sinnvoller, auch JSON, XML, etc. wäre Ok.
Prinzipiell würde ich an deiner Stelle aber auf die Daten von OpenStreetmap zurückgreifen, siehe http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:Develop und http://openstreetmap.de/community.html. Vorteil ist hier, dass du einen Zugriff auf die Rohdaten selbst bekommst, außerdem bekommst du keine Probleme mit kommerzieller Nutzung.


----------



## sheel (4. April 2012)

Hi

wenn du nur Postleitzahlen/Ortsnamen brauchst (also nicht genau einzelne Straße oder so),
hab ich hier für D/A/CH eine Datei fertig, ohne den ganzen überflüssigen Rest.
Ist allerdings im (My)SQL-Format, weiß nicht ob du da eine DB dazunimmst...
sonst kann man es ja umspeichern.
http://www.tutorials.de/content/1314-php-klasse-fuer-ortsbezogene-umkreissuche.html
Entfernungsberechnung etc. in PHP wäre auch dabei, aber hier gehts ja um Java...


----------

